# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Долго ходил мимо, но решился...

## raf

Заплаканной малолетке посвящается.

Когда смотрю в глаза твои в них вижу солнца свет
В них вижу я всё то к чему стремился много лет
И на губах твоих молчанье и покой
И океан души твоей ,в котором вижу берег свой
Стремится к прошлому и верить в то что видишь свет
Искать и не найти того чего уж нет
Не лучше ль просто повторить сначала то что было
Найти похожего того и думать-сново вместе мы-...но,
И в нём похожем будешь видеть лишь того
И он исчезнув станет тенью лишь его
Его душа погаснет днём в твоих мечтах
И память прошлого придёт ,но лишь во снах.
Никогда.....никогда.....никогда
Не вернётся то- прошлое прах
Ведь душа его только одна,и вы вместе но в разных мирах!
.........
Но ты попробуй не похожего искать,
попробуй новое в своих мечтах узнать.
Я верю в глубине души твоей родится свет
и ты поймёш,что жизнь дана-что бы искать,
но не в прошедшем-в будущем! твоих ещё столь юных лет.
1991г.

----------


## Татьянка

> Но ты попробуй не похожего искать,
> попробуй новое в своих мечтах узнать.


 :Ok:  :smile: Хорошо!!!:rolleyes:  А исчо мона? :Aga:   Из последнего? А лучше поэтапно и до последних!!!! По одному стихотворению сложно судить!!! Плиз, исчо!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## raf

А мона завтра ?поздно а набирать так долго,я лучше на работе наберу весь цикл и сразу выложу.

----------


## Berry

очень трогательно!
*raf*,похвально!
завтра ждём продолжения!:smile:

----------


## raf

В этот цикл я включил стихи,которые, как мне кажется более полнее отражают  философию и взгляды на жизнь моего второго я.

С самого начала....

Вот пришёл новый год радуются дети
Ёлка вся стоит в огне и блестит в паркете
Вот под ёлкой заяц белый радуются все и он зиме
Веселятся вокруг ёлки зайцы белки и ежи…
Вспыхла ёлка огоньками красный жёлтый свет
И зажглись фонарики засверкали шарики
Красным цветом загорелась ярко красная  звезда
Ёлка вся нарядная в яркие цвета
Запылала загорела как небесная звезда
Грохнули хлопушки в ёлке всё зажглось
Новый год пробил двенадцать и веселье началось
1979г.

первый день календаря это праздник января
этот праздник новогодний с ёлкой справим мы сегодня
ёлка вся янтарным блеском от гирлянд освещена
на макушке загорелась наша красная звезда
наша комната блестит вся прекрасным светом
как заря над лесом начинает летом
эта ёлка так красива нету даже слов
в этот вечер новогодний к нам приедет дед мороз.
Январь 1980г.

Колыбельная сказка.
Шли ежи в лес за грибами
Ёжик папа ёжик мама
Пять ежат пять балунов
Шли с весёлой звонкой песней
каждый гриб найти готов
Вот и светлая поляна 
Ярко солнцем залита
Там растут лисички рядом
Белый гриб боровички
Там весёлых пять ежат
Кувыркались и играли
В прятки за кустом считались
А потом все в рассыпную
Кто под ёлочку густую кто под дуб а кто за ель
Все тут спрятались теперь
Ходит ёжик средний ищет братьев за холмом
Вдруг увидел вдруг заметил ёжик младший под кустом
Но тут окликнул папа ёжик-пора домой и на покой
Ежата вышли из укрытий и все шеренгой шли домой
Пришли ,устали за день очень
Легли в постель
Погас тут свет
И вам и всем –спокойной ночи.
1980г.

я тело дьяволу продал,ведь был я беден,гол
и тело продав ,у богов нашёл счачтливый дол
и вот уже душа моя летит под облака 
дойти до рая бы скорей и быть наверняка
моя душа покинув плоть уносится в века
живу я как бессмертный бог и быть наверняка
я сам вознёсся в небеса не думал о цене
той жизни что когда то миг кипела на земле
я жил в веках я был счастлив и думал что увековечен
хотя не знал как там живут народ людской не вечен
а для кого я жил в веках ,пронёс кто по векам меня
никто не произнёс, в устах печальность прошлости храня
я думал что я буду жить живя из века в век
но человек живёт тогда –когда он человек
моя душа есть –прах,ничто,не сотворить уж ей добро
душе и плоть уж не вернуть-какой ужасный был мой путь
я человек лишь для себя,а для других меня уж нет
ведь это главный перекор для человека и запрет
ведь был при жизни человек теперь в веках я бог
и нету вольности святой-судьбы ужасный рок
Так дьявол путь к земле нашёл и бродит там он бес
Так я из жизни в прах ушёл воззрив на рай небес
Но ты свободный человек и в праве выбирать
Какой путь жизни на земле тебе для дела взять
И если сделал ты добро,идеи не умрут
Смертям ужасным всем на зло в сердца людей войдут
(лозунг дописаный позже)
ДОБРА ИДЕИ НЕ ЗАБУДЬ-В СЕРДЦАХ ЛЮДЕЙ В ВЕКАХ ЖИВ БУДЬ!
1982г.

РАДОСТЬ НЕИЗВЕСТНОСТИ
Горит звезда моей вселенной Как жизни пламенный цветок
Поэт с душою вдохновенной Излить свободно мысли смог
В сей миг,минуту наслажденья кто вдохновить его сумел 
Кто так легко на путь навёл
За кем он шёл ,
так как с рожденья 
Ребёнок с матерью своею связанный любовью
подвластен ей,послушен ,под своею кровью.
(название дал намного позже РАДОСТЬ потому что чувства лёгкости переполняли меня,НЕИЗВЕСТНОСТИ потому что был маленький ещё и никакие девушки не могли являтся мне музой,хотя что то же являлось стимулом для вдохновенья ?,помню только что что то читстое,светлое и воздушное)
1983г. 

Чёрные скалы ,красные скалы чередою тянутся в снежную даль
шапками белыми оригинальными покрыты вершины этих скал
что вы стоите буд то таите тайну печальную древних веков
или в забвении вы пробуждения ждёте ,как таянья вечных снегов
Горные реки мутные быстрые что вы несёте с небесных вершин
может спешите водой ледниковою вы напоить все растенья долин
1984г.оз.Иссык-Куль

ПИСЬМО БЕЗ АДРЕСА
Сегодня ночью снова не усну - который день моей душе тоскливо
разлуки год остался впереди и только к времени веду себя ревниво
Ждать целый год мне будет тяжело как никогда
но и дождавшись трудно возвратиться
Лишь раз увидеть что бы вновь расстаться навсегда
не лучше ль вечность ждать...хотя мне будет сниться...
Мне будет сниться каждый раз тот миг,
когда с улыбкой ты посмотришь мне в глаза
и скажешь - здравствуй,это ты,
И по щеке уже бежит слеза.
Слезу рукою осторожно я смахну,со лба упрямую откину прядь,
своей щекой прижмусь к бровям,вздохну,
скажу-я знаю трудно было ждать...
Я знаю буду я не прав, ведь ты ждала совсем другого
Но ты прости меня ,я так хотел,хотел увидеть тебя снова.
И ты пойми меня -не надо обещаний-обманывать себя такая боль,
быть может это состраданье-я не люблю его,плохая это роль.
Прости молчу словами лишними томлю,скажу одно лишь-
я тебя... 
1990г.

БИЛЕТ В НИКУДА
Проходят годы,стирая в памяти моей
всё то что больше не придёт
Имел я дом ,подруг ,друзей
теперь же всё наоборот
Меня имеет дом-жильца,
но мне он самому не нужен
кому то друг ,но нет лица,
которое узнал бы-
бывает хуже
порой я сам себя не узнаю
и забываю кто я есть
и обмануть себя я не даю-
во мне слепая месть.
Я мщю себе за давность лет,
которых мне не возвратить назад
всё изменил бы раньше-но их нет
в душе лишь боль утрат.
Знакомые места ,но лучше я уйду
искать пропавшую любовь
покоя знаю не найду,
но лучше ждать и возвращаться вновь.
1993г.

И начиная где-то с 1990г. дальше в основном только песни,
но это уже другая тема.

----------


## Татьянка

:Vah:  Очень разнопланово!!!! И необычно!!!! :Aga:   :flower:  



> И начиная где-то с 1990г. дальше в основном только песни,
> но это уже другая тема.


:rolleyes: ...мы и тексты, почитываемс....:wink:

----------


## Berry

хорошия поэзия!:smile: 
особенно впечатлили "Я тело дьяволу продал..." и "Письмо без адреса" :flower:

----------


## raf

Спасибо девочки,вашу я тоже читал-не детские вещи!

----------


## Berry

> Спасибо девочки,вашу я тоже читал-не детские вещи!


да не за что!
а чего отзывы не оставил? :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> а чего отзывы не оставил?


:rolleyes:  :Aga:

----------


## raf

Не хотел наследить в чужой избе,но по сути с вами согласен.Только Тань зачем воспринимать так грустно жизнь?я эту линию в тебе уже не в одном разделе форума замечаю.

----------


## Berry

> Не хотел наследить в чужой избе,но по сути с вами согласен..



я такое впервые слышу!
так наоборот,raf,человеку важно мнение каждого,иначе бы просто сюда никто ничего не выкладывал! :smile:

----------


## raf

я понял

----------


## Татьянка

> Только Тань зачем воспринимать так грустно жизнь?


:rolleyes: ......

----------


## Настя

ОБАЛДЕТЬ!!!! как здорово!!!!!!!! Супер! Так держать.

Жду в гости

----------


## smychok

Шикарно!!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сегодня ночью снова не усну - который день моей душе тоскливо
> разлуки год остался впереди и только к времени веду себя ревниво
> Ждать целый год мне будет тяжело как никогда
> но и дождавшись трудно возвратиться
> Лишь раз увидеть что бы вновь расстаться навсегда
> не лучше ль вечность ждать...хотя мне будет сниться...
> Мне будет сниться каждый раз тот миг,
> когда с улыбкой ты посмотришь мне в глаза
> и скажешь - здравствуй,это ты,
> ...


Что сказать!!! 
Одни эмоции.... слов сразу и не подберу....
 Очень красиво, наполненно... 
Тут всё, и тоска, и боль, и незбывшиеся мечты.

Просто супер! Спасибо вам! :flower:  :rolleyes:

И ещё - хорошо что всё-таки зашли, после долгого хождения мимо)))

----------


## Немо

*raf*,
Молодчина! Чувствую тонкую душу поэта, стихи написаны душой и сердцем.
Вне всяких сомнений, они как-бы пережиты. Ценю это больше всего. Браво!

----------


## raf

О ней,для неё и спасибо ей за эти стихи.

За окном снова ночь тихо плачет луна
за окном серый дождь-для меня тишина
я не вижу дорог я не слышу их ссор
я лишь чувствую снег на вершинах тех гор
где остался один,там,куда привела
меня радость и боль ... и осталась она
Радость первой весны
Счастья крик лишь для нас
жажда взгляда твоих,с волшебством,карих глаз
Теплота твоих рук, нежность пальцев, губ стон
и любовь - сердца звук нас уносит как сон...
Ну а боль... 
лишь о том , что не вечна та ночь
что к тебе привела ,но не в силах помочь
и опять серый дождь тихо плачет луна
мне с тобой хорошо - с губ твоих ... тишина

----------


## raf

разве так в жизни бывает?не очень молодые,разные-она испытывает такое чувство что боится сама себя,он просыпаясь утром плачет от счастья,они понимаю что не могут друг без друга,но умудрённые жизнью не могут поверить в это...И ещё меня сегодня добило,я уже плакать готов,они знакомы недавно и только узнают друг друга,вчера она начала говорить что у неё есть любимая песня,он спросил какая она не ответила,сегодня он написал первый куплет своей любимой песни и отправил смс,это что то не вероятное,это та самая которая поёт в её душе,я такое  первый раз в жизни вижу...что это?

----------


## PAN

> что это?


Вот и у меня тот же вопрос.....:eek:

----------


## raf

самое ужасное что они не могут быть вместе...на хрена спрашивается было вообще жить,всё я уже не могу больше об этом думать,пойду писать роман

----------


## darveter

мистика!!!
а как быть, если 15 лет назад ты видел сон, который не можешь забыть почему- то, и вдруг сталкиваешься с человеком из этого сна, и знаешь, что это и есть твоя половинка, а всё, что было до неё- только сон...
 и всё с ног на голову переворачивается, и кружит безумная карусель, из которой и не выберешься, потому что это стало твоей жизнью...
   это что?
   жизнь, дружище!!!

----------


## raf

трезвость дня как в битве с сердцем
мне вина мечты в кровь рвёт
но любовь та криком птицы 
вырывается в полёт

----------


## raf

Снова ночь ты сидишь на окне 
и тебе нету дела до вечных проблем 
просто ночь так темна и луна за окном
светит-тебе
Ты не веришь в конец в остановку в пути
ты не веришь в начало в далёкую цель
и ты просто сидишь на окне
смотришь в ночь как на спичку в огне
И тебе всё равно что будет потом
ведь сейчас тебе так хорошо
пусть мне скажут что это не то
ты не слушай не думай о них
Ты откроешь окно за окном света нет
но есть что то такое что важнее чем свет
и ты дышишь,ты любишь сидеть на окне
в темноте чья то тень или кто то ещё 
но тебе всё равно,ты одна 
и не хочешь кого то...ещё
Ты сидишь на окне темнота тихо шепчет
ты не слушай её не слушай меня
 ведь та тень - это я...
Это песня 91 года.Я в принципе с тех пор ничего толкового не писал и желания не было до теперь

----------


## raf

спустись к реке,взгляни на небо
раскрой секреты светлячков
и прикоснись к траве лицом,
что бы услышать её зов

----------


## raf

Я не буду вам льстить говорить что красива
Для меня ты прекрасна,как из пламя цветок
не могу оторвать долгий взгляд я от чёлки
что пылает...задумавшись клонишь голову в бок
И не стану я врать что тебя нет дороже
в мире нет ничего с чем бы мог я сравнить
лишь хочу растворится в улыбке что схожа
с чувством ранней весны,с смыслом слова "любить"

----------


## raf

отрывок моего романа

Сегодня был кошмар-трагедия ошибок,толпа народа,шум смеха,потом звонок,очень неприятный звонок принёсший безысходность ситуации и осознанность моего бессилия,но я не обозлился на этих людей,я пытался взбодрится,захотелось испытать твою ласку,услышать голос,опять связь не в ...,а ты позвонила,как хорошо,наверно не просто тебе было это сделать,но ты позвонила,боже как я был рад ,как ребёнок который ждёт когда придёт его мама и заберёт домой...а потом целый айсберг холодного льда обрушился и не дав опомнится смешался с уже ненавистной толпой...обязанность или ответственность...конец связи.Я не успел ничего сказать,ты не успела ничего понять...усталость,опустошение опустилось откуда то сверху и потянуло в глубину,сам виноват мои же чувства.А ночью был ёжик на дорожке,он бежал по своим делам и не обращал на меня никакого внимания,и была чистая луна и три звезды цепочкой выстроились за ней в ряд,я такого раньше не видел-это какой то наверное знак,кому? мне?наверное всем кто его видит и верит,и маленькое чудо было,в тишине в ночи пел соловей я услышал о чем он пел,он пел своей возлюбленной,она не отзывалась, а он всё равно пел,я уверен он будет петь до последних дней своих,пока она не отзовётся,и я подумал -а мне же повезло намного больше чем ему, я пою и ты меня слышишь,даже если не отвечаешь всё равно слышишь,я вздохнул полной грудью ночной воздух,ты где то там,но ты здесь,ровно неделю назад я стоял так же вдыхая ночной воздух наполненый ароматом твоих волос , держа тебя в обьятиях,как хорошо,прости я тебе надоедал ,не буду требовать твоего ежесекундного внимания,просто буду дарить себя хоть по чуть чуть,ведь все мои слова  тебе- это частичка меня самого,просто возьми их и закинь куда-нибудь в уголок своей души ,может пригодятся когда-нибудь тебе.

----------


## raf

что творится вокруг-говорят тишина
я не слышу тот звук,может слышит она
говорят-в сердце боль ,для меня только стук
я усну лишь согретый теплотой твоих рук
говоришь - я ушла,и смотрю долго вслед
я хочу слышать ДА,понимаю что НЕТ
ночью встану к окну,а увижу лишь ночь
твоё МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ДА снова сможет помочь
мне поможет понять что стою не один
у окна в тишине ,в слёзах тающих льдин

----------


## raf

я успею любить,я успею понять,
я успею найти и успею обнять
почему же стерпеть не могу я теперь
бьётся в клетке любовь
словно загнанный зверь

----------


## Mazaykina

> просто буду дарить себя хоть по чуть чуть,ведь все мои слова  тебе- это частичка меня самого,просто возьми их и закинь куда-нибудь в уголок своей души ,может пригодятся когда-нибудь тебе.


Мдаааааааааа.... сильно.... 
Спасибо, Рафаэль.

----------


## raf

отключу телефон
и меня больше нет
но заметит ли кто
вот в чём правда всех бед

цена доверию моя лишь жизнь
что прячет за стеною правды понимание
того что правда лишь моя
и всем посрать,кому она нужна
для многих правда-наказанье

----------


## raf

буду снегом под ногами
хоть холодным но приятным
буду небом,как руками,
чистым, светлым,необьятным
обнимать тебя за плечи,
целовать твои ладони
ты спроси я не отвечу
позови я не открою,
тайну,что меня не видишь,
потому что слишком рядом
правду,ту что не услышишь
не ищи меня ты взглядом
иногда я дождь в окошко
а бываю первым светом
что с утра тебя разбудит
то ведь я спешу с приветом
и с тобою день я ,слышишь
это я стою за дверью
ты усни, но я останусь
буду рядом где то тенью
лишь послушай ветер дышит-
и поверь-моё дыханье,
ты попробуй и услышишь,
сердца стук мне на прощанье
и когда не замечая,
ты уйдёшь из этой сказки
всё умрёт и растворится
и не слёзы смоют краски
просто не было такого
солнца,что горит так ярко
просто небыло любовь где
каждый день для нас подарком
просто не было такого
счастья,что с тобою я
просто этот мир придуман
и живёт лишь для тебя

----------


## Ольвия

*raf*,
 Спасибо!

----------


## raf

проходит день листва к земле

в начале лета так бывает

и день вчерашний забывает

кто им насытился вполне

но почему же не могу границ любви своей понять

боюсь что скоро надоест тебе стихов моих тетрадь

хотел чтоб ты её сожгла

и пеплом память окроплю

но я пишу тебе опять

лишь потому что я люблю

----------


## PAN

> проходит день листва к земле


Хорошо...

За одним исключением... По пути потерялись ВСЕ знаки препинания и заглавность некоторых букв.....

*raf*,
 Эти строки стОят уважительного отношения...

----------


## raf

Зачем их звать,когда не хочешь
зачем молчать когда не спишь
зачем им быть коль мир так сложен
но и зачем тогда нам быть?

......не могу понять-рифмы здесь нет,но я её почему то слышу

----------


## Лев

> не могу понять-рифмы здесь нет,но я её почему то слышу


Ритм ты слышишь - рифмы нет...

----------


## raf

а ты опять проходишь стороною
не замечая долгий взгляд
и вновь как буд то не со мною
и вновь весною зимний сад
напьюсь не чтобы быть счастливым
а чтоб в бреду увидеть вновь
твой взгляд-весну,улыбку-солнце
и тонкую надменность-бровь....

----------


## raf

порой в волшебных сказок мир уносят,
слова,что так надеждою полны,
но...не сбываются они
когда любви признания попросят...
кому-то лишь слова важнее,
но я на свете всё отдам,
за брюки чистые на двери,
за гудзик,що зьявився сам...
эх..бытовуха...

----------


## raf

соловей разрывает мне душу
не даёт по ночам мне покой,
лишь одно согревает мне сердце
и тебе дарит голос он свой
...реально в маю,часов с 4 утра,орал недели две,будильника не надо было

----------


## raf

небо недоступное для всех, птица криком разорвёт
и уходит в синь небес,в свой немыслимый полёт
лишь раз родившись на земле,возвращается домой
но не туда где клён шумит,а в небо-где нашла покой
где чистота без лжи и даль,правдива и горька как плеть,
но не обманет.......лишь остаётся долететь

----------


## raf

и символичность пропадает-вещей,коль часто их в запрет даёшь
и листья летом опадают,когда не вовремя польёшь
и обделённая вниманьем-обидой убиваешь страсть
и кажется непонимание берет над чувством снова власть
и вечер тихий не приносит успокоение души......
а ты попробуй ночь послушать-все настежь двери....и дыши

----------


## raf

суть одиночества проста-когда не хочешь больше слушать,
когда приходит пустота,когда для всех закрыты уши
но коль ты можешь говорить,и сердце слушать в одночасье
не отвечай,лишь молча согласись-тебе нужно во всём согласие

----------


## raf

любовь не знает время суток
и страсть как вешняя вода
я не согласен на сегодня
лишь раз любить-но навсегда

----------


## raf

Камни не знают печали,
У них не бывает слёз.
Ветер тебя не обманет,
Маня ветвями берёз.
Море болтливой волною
Нежно ласкает любя,
Но не предаст обещая,
Что очень любит тебя.
Солнце теплом не согреет,
Лишь когда тучи, они
Тоже прохладой излишни,
Если в январские дни.
Сколько бы ты не старалась
Нежный листок целовать,
Он прорастёт лишь заботой,
Той что дарила нам мать.
Может ты просто не хочешь
Ждать, словно чуда, весны.
Может ты просто не веришь
С детства в волшебные сны?
Может вокруг просто камни,
Но нам без них не прожить.
Жизнь подарила нам право,
Просто... хоть что-то любить.

----------


## Лев

*raf*,
Что ты ходишь вокруг одиноко,
Что ты модерам спать не даёшь?:biggrin:

Если опечатки захочешь исправить, а 30 минут для этого прошли - не проблема, исправим... Стих хороший, искренний, но ритмически неровный. :Aga:  Каждая строка по правилам пишется с большой буквы.

----------


## raf

> raf,
> Что ты ходишь вокруг одиноко,
> Что ты модерам спать не даёшь


или чешется где-то жестоко,
иль любовь с коньяком это ложь

спасибо...
писал после бутылки коньяка,когда очнулся-поздно было исправлять
спасибо
p.s. там ещё надо вставить с детства В волшебные сны

----------


## raf

> Каждая строка по правилам пишется с большой буквы.


Когда бы правила я знал,то был бы искренне любим
Лишь теми ,кто меня создал,и необычен только им

----------


## Лев

> Когда бы правила я знал,то был бы искренне любим
> Лишь теми ,кто меня создал,и необычен только им


Учили правила мы в школе
И грузом знаний поневоле
Мы муки принимаем,
Когда не в правилах читаем:biggrin:

----------


## raf

Уже не жду,лишь болью пропасть лет
Там где то в глубине души мерцает
и только звёзды понимают,
даря свой вечный,неизменный свет.

----------


## raf

В спокойной ночи есть только одно,
что сердце заставит умеренно биться-
что всё уж прошло и ночь как наркоз,
и завтрашний день нам радугой снится.

----------


## raf

Что нам ответить тем глупцам
что в сердце боль-любовь внимают
и лишь тогда всё понимают,
когда проходит голод сам.
И мудрецов не осудить,
за то что чувства малым днём,
уйдут,и ладно,ведь любить,
лишь день,а позже вспоминать о нём.
Что нам любовь,лишь кроха хлеба?
что утоляет на ходу,
а без неё достать до неба?
и новый день наш как в аду.
И после жизни ,смерть не спросит,
кого любил и для чего,
лишь только сон нас в мир уносит,
когда спасеньем ждёшь его.
И ты ответа на вопрос,
зачем тогда любовь нужна?
не жди...что бы понять,
что мы живём и есть она

----------


## raf

Бутылкой красного вина,
из сердца прочь тоску гоню я
и как по лезвию ножа
с тобою снова день иду я.
Твою икону сделал сам
и сам в безгрешность слов поверил
и жизнь свою тебе отдал,
мечты свои тебе доверил.

----------


## raf

Рассудок-это камень,который катится с горы,стукаясь о другие камни,но катится дальше,превращаясь в лавину.Любовь -как горный ручеёк,который огибает камни и превращаясь в реку,точит их и увлекает за собой.Хочешь окунутся в реку-пройдись по камням.....

----------


## raf

Не нужно быть сильным,что бы говорить вечером,когда силы на исходе.Утро отрезвляет,потому что день впереди полон забот.Всё что хочешь сказать,говори прямо сейчас...и может быть тебе поверят....когда придёт вечер.

----------


## raf

Когда душа кричит-не умирай любовь
и сердце просит-подожди
и слёзы на глазах,
как за окном дожди
ты вспоминаешь снова день,
где в голубые небеса
из клетки жизни голубем наивным
рвалась к свободе детская мечта
живя одним лишь днём счастливым
...но день живёт твоим желаньем,
вернуть весну и месяц май
...и снова слёзы на глазах
...и пустоты немой-прощай

я послушал Gary Moor - One Day и написал это,
так я чувствую эту песню......были слёзы...правда

----------


## raf

P.S.
Чтоб испытать насколько мы сильны,
мы лица закрываем маской.
И все живём под слоем краски
чтоб слёзы были не видны.

----------


## raf

Лишь только день уйдёт и станет вдруг темно,
костёр в ночи мы разжигаем сами.
И обвиняем пламени тепло
когда неосторожно трогаем руками.

----------


## Skadi

> Уже не жду,лишь болью пропасть лет
> Там где то в глубине души мерцает
> и только звёзды понимают


 :flower: 

Нравится Вас читать.

----------


## Валерьевна

> мы лица закрываем маской.


Умеем ли мы носить маски?
Я не про детские сказки, в которых, преображаясь, мы лишь малышам угождаем.
А в жизни, какие маски, знакомые, без раскраски, любимые и не очень, мы одеваем? 
Впрочем...
Так часто мы в них врастаем, что даже снимать забываем.
Учитель, 
начальник, 
родитель,
советчик, 
поспорить любитель,
творец, 
мечтой окрылённый,
добытчик, 
хранитель, 
влюблённый...
Так долго старались, учили, что, какие мы есть, забыли...

----------


## raf

Ведомый здравостью рассудка,
вопросы спрячу на потом,
а может просто их забуду,
уйдя от них любви мостом

----------


## raf

Боль желаний показать как бушует океан
лишь минутная печаль,рассказать как я страдал.
Рассказать как жил тобой,твоим воздухом дышал,
но оставлю чистый лист-это всё я сам создал.
Я создал свой идеал,в искренность поверил слов
и услышал только то,что пришло из моих снов.
Что пришло из той дали,где у мамы на руках,
чувствовал что я любим и не ведом жизни страх.
Сердца кубок напоил твоей радостной судьбой,
до краёв его налил верой,что теперь с тобой.
Ни минуты не стоял перед жизненной стеной,
сжёг мосты,построил храм и предал любви покой.
Добровольно ,в рабство чувств,управляемых тобой,
я ушёл как в океан,погружаясь с головой...
Только правда,боль измен,дали мне теперь понять,
что лежу я лишь на дне и лишь смерть мне благодать.
И не всплыть мне одному,не иссохнет океан,
с головой зарыться в ил,для того мне шанс был дан?
Можно раз лишь рисовать ту икону что из снов,
проще атеистом стать,отвергая всех богов.

----------


## raf

Иду мимо чужого подьезда,два дня нормально не ел,пахнет жареной картошкой,ну очень заманчиво(эээх!мне б такую жену,что бы жарила мне картошку каждый день)...
Мужчины любят желудком...

Иду по улице,встречаю давнюю знакомую-
Привет,а ты не изменился,тебе идёт эта причёска-
море лести и т. д..(а она ничего)...
Мужчины любят ушами...

Под вечер девочки выходят на улицу,фигурки,походка,одним словом-на выданье,
смотрю появляются мысли разные,фантазии(а чё я тоже ещё не старый)...
Мужчины любят глазами...

Вот ведь,неужели я кому-то нравлюсь...руками рук моих касается,разговор поддерживает сама и танцевать тянет,всё ближе и ближе,уже чувствую её запах,
близость,желание (это водка,хотя......)
Неужели и этим мужчины любят?

Нет, наверно я старый,пойду лучше домой, нажрусь борща, хоть и третий день, но ты же его готовила, у тебя это лучше всех получается, расскажу как прошёл день, спрошу как у тебя и чем могу помочь,обниму мягкое ,тёплое и родное - я дома, и усну...(а может и нет)
Может сердцем мужчины тоже любят?

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мужчины любят желудком...





> Мужчины любят ушами...





> Мужчины любят глазами...





> Может сердцем мужчины тоже любят?


Не хватает ещё одного абзаца. ИМХО))
Возможно, это приходит с годами…
Можно ещё любить мозгами (умом) – оглядываясь на прожитое, оценивая и понимая, кто идёт рядом, чем этот попутчик живёт, дышит……., насколько он интересен, важен в моей жизни……., и кто я без него………….., минуя желудок, глаза, уши, но оставляя сердце…….. :Aga: :wink:
 :flower:

----------


## raf

но оставляя сердце……..

спасибо,вы совершенно правы

----------


## raf

даже если не услышу,
я приду туда где ты
чтоб увидеть твои мысли 
и исполнить все мечты.
ну а если не увижу,
то почувствую что вновь
твое сердце ищет выход,
где опять живёт любовь
даже если спрячешь чувства,
верность будням вновь храня
просто знаю - оно бьётся
хоть немножко для меня

----------


## Валерьевна

> просто знаю - оно бьётся
> хоть немножко для меня


 :flower:

----------


## raf

Откуда знать тебе как солнце светит
коль не встречаешь ты его
и как услышать-не желая,
стук снова сердца моего
Зачем нам фраза,время-лечит,
когда то время на цепи,
и где-то солнце,где-то праздник,
а ты лишь жди и снова спи

...это наверно я жестоко

----------


## raf

она как кошка снова прыгнула вниз,
она как голубь села на карниз,
она как море,где-то в далеке,
без обязательств,снова на легке.
и снова утро,спешит начать,
она как день,спешит устать,
устать от всех,кто не помог,
и от не пройденных дорог,
от тех кто снова не сказал,
что без неё он жить устал,
от тех кто пил не за неё,
хотя он пил всегда своё,
она как ветер на лице,
но освежает лишь в конце,
когда ей кажется что вновь
весь мир страдает за любовь...

----------


## raf

желанье-грех,а страсть-чума,
но не проиграна война,
стреляем взглядом лишь за тем,
чтоб нужной быть хотя бы всем.
и набиваем на борту,
тех имена,кто сдался в плен,
на память вечное тату,
чтоб присудить им боль измен
И не закончится война,
пока последний,тот,живой
не скажет-ты всегда одна,
и голос слышу только твой
....а дальше что?опять весна?
и в жилах кровь и вновь война....

блин,старыйя,пойду за водкой схожу

----------


## raf

пойду за водкой я схожу,
хоть пью коньяк,но не сужу,
тех кто от мира убежал,
я сам когда то там лежал

----------


## raf

Как пёс,укрывши морду лапой
спит ночь прямо во дворе,
как сон туман луну окутал
притянув её к траве.
И вновь деревья ищут небо,
только небо далеко,
и я уйду туда,где не был,
....уйти сейчас легко

Тёмная даль зовёт туда,
где под крылом огни я вижу
там где любовь,там где мечта
я к вам спешу,мои города

Всю жизнь,мечтая и теряя
идём туда где солнца свет,
идём и в памяти стираем
всё то чем жили столько лет.
Давай,вернёмся в старый город,
ведь он остался только твой,
там где по лужам словно ветер
ты бегал ...счастливый и босой.

припев

Огни горят,любимый город
тебя приветствует в ночи
Он ждал тебя,он снова молод
Люблю тебя!!!-ты закричи
давай забудем всё что было
и впишем вновь туда всё то,
что для любви даёт нам силы,
что с детства ветром принесло

----------


## raf

хочется вернутся в свои города
Томск,Хабаровск,Владивосток и москва немного
...ностальгия,блин,старыйя

----------


## Лев

*хочется вернутся в свои города*
Вернуться, может быть, не стОит,
Но гостем стоит быть.
А лучше храм в душе построить -
В нём пребывать и жить...

----------


## raf

*Коль снова ветром принесёт знакомый запах тишины
опять и вновь пойду туда, где клён как ты-спит до весны
и по колено в океане опавшей радужной листвы
пройдусь...и может быть поможет увидеть сказочные сны
Хотя и нет, хочу сейчас, ...наверно да, я упаду
в постель из листьев с одеялом, природой данной раз в году
И вот тогда увижу небо,оно посмотрит на меня
и скажет - здравствуй, где б ты не был, я всё равно люблю тебя.
И я люблю твои обьятья, руками землю обниму
не важно, как достать до неба,оно в руках,вновь я пойму
Услышу как поют берёзы играя с ветром,и цветы,
грустят... но, право, осень-сказка...жаль что её не видишь ты 						*

----------


## raf

Чего ты хочешь от меня ...? _ещё не всё тебе отдал_...
Молчанье-плеть,но вот куда,ты ею гонишь...? _чтоб страдал_...
И что скрываешь от меня...? _загадкой чтоб всегда была_...
И ревность будишь-в сердце нож..._чтоб патокой к тебе плыла?_
Чего ты хочешь от меня ?...ещё не всё тебе отдал,
те горы что я покорю,и что ещё я не создал.
И всё что в будущем не спел,ещё не саженный наш сад,
и смерть свою не внёс в аккорд конца любви,в печальный лад.
Чего ты хочешь от меня ...? чтоб был всегда я только твой,
твоим окном,твоим дождём,волшебником из сказки той.
И покрывалом,что в ночи согреет нежно и любя,
богатым шейхом дальних стран что мир отдаст весь для тебя...
Чего ты хочешь от меня ?..._я разве что то говорю ?_
страдал,мечтал и к славе шёл..._лишь потому что я люблю_

----------


## raf

Не устану от проблем,что день новый мне несёт,
вспомню только - есть она и печаль моя пройдёт,
сотню дел успеть пока не разводятся мосты
просто я спешу к тебе,просто вечер это-ты,
просто правит мной любовь,её ветром я гонимый
просто хочется любить...а по правде...быть любимым

----------


## raf

Что скрываешь ты от всех или только от меня ?
у огня один очаг,он согреет лишь любя,
и его не обмануть если ближе подойти,
шаг назад уж не спасёт,если боль свою найти.
Не бывает двух миров,где ты счастлива одна
и не только лишь к тебе,каждый год спешит весна.
Хочешь прошлое вернуть,жить с начала просто лень,
и оставить любви суть,обманув сегодня день.
Расставаньем тешишь страсть,но не только у меня,
хочешь просто наблюдать кто в конце добьёт себя.
Очень трудно отказатся-не кричи что не пойму,
очень трудно отказатся от соблазна врать ему,
очень трудно лишь для тех,к кому выбор сам пришёл,
но совсем ведь невозможно тем кто сам его нашёл.
Тем кто верил словно в чудо,что есть счастье на земле,
тем кто смог вздохнуть всей грудью без скафандра на луне,
тем кто горы покорял,на вершинах кто писал,
но потом лишь раз проснувшись,чьё то имя он узнал...
только сердцу не прикажешь,и ничья тому вина,
что два берега у речки,но река сама одна...

----------


## raf

Красная книга закрыта,уже не хватает страниц,
и ты словно редкая рыба уснула и люди падают ниц.
И я пользуюсь моментом пока есть силы чем-то дышать,
когда-нибудь ты снова проснёшься,остаётся боятся и ждать.
Светом фар ночью в глаза твой долгожданный звонок,
и снова на плаху и снова под нож,надеждой судьбы полон рок.
И снова уйдёшь не простившись-кому свят иссякший ручей,
и снова луна только греет и звук колыбельной лишь ей.

----------


## raf

Снова вечер,море судеб вновь шумят вокруг толпой,
но признайся,им нет дела до тебя такой одной...

----------


## raf

Сколько долог путь домой,ты не дашь себе понять,
не поверишь что он твой и не дашь себя обнять.
Не придёшь когда зовут,потому что выше всех,
снова сдаться в плен любви для тебя великий грех.
Показать что кто-то есть ты не сможешь никому,
важен Путь,за ним Успех,снова преданна ему.
Но когда устанешь злится,головой поникнув вновь,
я задумаюсь,зачем мне,порционная любовь...

----------


## raf

Отпусти меня домой,я хочу увидеть небо,
голубое,голубое,там где облик твой и не был.
Отпусти меня туда,где коснусь прохлады рос,
где услышу запах ветра,что без вкуса тех волос,
где увижу радость солнца без твоих пленящих глаз,
с головой где в море-сказку,без тебя,хотя бы раз.
Вырви сердце,забери,с ним возьми мою печаль,
с ней возьми остаток жизни,без тебя её не жаль.
Дай минуту насладится просто музыкой  души,
голос твой что мною правит,в самоволку отпиши,
дай увидеть красоту без твоих изящных рук,
чтоб ручей не заглушал,поступи,хрустальный звук.
Отпусти меня родная...или просто обними,
чтоб уснул я здесь навеки,на твоей большой груди

----------


## Лев

> чтоб уснул я здесь навеки,на твоей большой груди


Очень поэтично :Derisive: (пробелы между словами желательно оставлять - читателей надо уважать)

----------


## raf

спасибо,постараюсь...пишу просто не совсем в трезвом состоянии-в плане мировосприятия и замечать тому правописание не очень получается

----------


## raf

Хоть рожден я в год собаки,ночью в дверь я не скребусь
И не гордость есть причиной,просто жизни не боюсь.
Нет вины,не одинок,долго вою на луну,
просто день прожив для всех,я боюсь порвать струну.

----------


## raf

Мне бы просто,без рубахи,выйти утром,на балкон,
подышать загульным ветром,выкурить все мысли вон.
Мне бы пеньем насладится птицы вольной не спеша,
из под крана бы напиться,только дома хороша.
Как бы взять синицу лета и за хвост её поймать,
осень , холодно без дома......не до песен твою мать...

----------


## Лев

> не до песен твою мать...


Слово "Мать" дороже жизни,
Мать даёт нам в жизни шаг.
Что ни слово, матерно мы брызжем -
Мама, ну за что тебя мы так? :Blink:

----------


## raf

Вроде глупо,как мальчишка,я ищу твой свет в окне,
чтоб читать надежды книжку,долгой ночью при луне.
Ночь как мёд к окну прилипнет,даря звёзд хрустальный звон
и он тихо повторится,опускаясь на балкон.
Жду когда уснут машины,чтоб услышать в тишине,
как к тебе приходит детство,долгожданное,во сне.

----------


## raf

Свою маму не обидя и чтоб дать другим понять 
Мы корим родство проблем лишь,уточняя "Твою мать"

----------


## raf

Если кто то,с горяча, в сердце рану нанесёт
и спешит её лизать,с оправданием-любовь,
просто ждёт когда рубец сам прощеньем зарастёт
просто ждёт когда закрывшись ты поверишь в это вновь.
Или был бы он далёк,чтоб слова как в телеграмме,
что без точек,запятых,не давали вновь понять,
правда это или ложь,но сама опять найдёшь,
лучик маленький в дали,что ведёт всё к той же драме.
Хотя драмой я б назвал-сердце,полное печали,
даже если без рубцов,то,что может ,но боится,
потерять-что долго снится,что надеждою теплиться,
не отдавшись даже раз,чувствам той безбрежной дали.
Но без чувств ведь тоже-ночь,и без страсти жизнь-одна,
и без них нам не понять,сколь коротка и скушна,
Если б люди не стремились доверять тому,кто спас
заходили б в ту же реку,без опаски сотни раз.
И рубцы боль притупляют и со временем совсем,
к жизни чувства убивают и согласна только с тем,
с тем что ново-то не вечно,с тем что правильна лишь ложь,
с тем что любит если лечит боль обид,измены вошь.
Может я не прав ,а может для кого то чувства-день,
что проходит оставляя в сентиментах страсть как тень,
Может просто не доволен и ищу к любви пути,
Знаю точно - лишь в болото можно дважды нам войти.

----------


## raf

Как же можно разучится,не смотреть вновь на неё,
как вернуть о всём прекрасном снова мнение своё,
как же просто так пройти,не смотря в почтовый ящик,
и не стать как в детстве тот,розовый,с полоской мячик.

----------


## raf

Лишь последний глоток остаётся в стакане,
Лишь один лучик солнца в бирюзовой дали,
Лишь одним днём пройдёт наша жизнь как в тумане,
Только мстим лишь себе,задыхаясь в пыли.

----------


## raf

Наши мысли как песок, 
сквозь года как через пальцы,
и жалеем то что было,
дней минувших волосок.
Если нету больше сил
в кулаке зажать что есть,
можно просто вновь уснуть,
и в мечтах на трон свой сесть.
Если нету больше сил,
можно просто попросить,
и увидишь тот кто любит,
даст корону век носить.

----------


## raf

не ушла ты ,а вернулась
не любила ,но ждала,
а ждала и вновь сомненьем 
нить надежды порвала,
если это-твоё счастье
пусть так будет,а потом,
я смирюсь-тому есть повод
я свободен-вы вдвоём.

----------


## raf

чужая квартира-как дом родной,
но лишь потому что подвал мне приют,
везде меня любят,но я не хочу,
а там где хочу,меня уж не ждут.
судьба как порок,а жизнь словно смерть,
но я не хочу над пеплом скулить,
его брошу в землю,чтоб ранней весной
мне вновь захотелось родитЬся и жить
********************************
....хотя я думаю мне уже в жизни не писать стихов...
хотя,кто его знает....я конченый оптимист...и я ненавижу себя за это

----------


## raf

Когда-то один человек обиделся на весь мир и прыгнул в колодец,он просто хотел чтобы все заметили его отсутствие,что бы все обратили на него внимание...
каждый раз когда проходящие мимо заглядывали в колодец, они слышали оскорбления в свой адрес,только за то что они были на верху,под солнцем а он в темноте и сырости...
гордыня?упёртость?-слабость,не хватает сил просто попросить кинуть верёвку...
совершать поступки не сложно,сложно отвечать за них...

----------


## raf

Банально...наша жизнь -шаблон,который повторяется на протяжении всей жизни,просто у каждого разное колличество раз.
Она встретила,полюбила или так ей казалось,но определение "казалось" появляется только в будущем,когда появляется кто то ещё.
а в начале она просто встретила,полюбила и вот они уже вместе,жизнь кажется огромной ,счастливой,они строят планы на сто лет вперёд,даже заводят детей и здесь сталкиваются с жизнью....трудности,их преодоление путь к обыденности,это закон жизни.Да ,их преодоление укрепляет их отношения...проверка-да,если смогли преодолеть вместе это укрепляет семью,теперь на первый план жизненных ценностей встаёт семья,а любовь...любовь производное их долгой,показательной семьи.Теперь прощается много большее чем раньше,в начале...даже измены,отношения превращаются в сладко-показательную сказку для общественного мнения,правда только тогда,когда достаток семьи дошол до уровня лежания на диване...
Плохо ли хорошо,одному богу известно-случается чудо или так ей казалось,но определение "казалось" появляется только в будущем,она встретила того,кто дал ей снова почувствовать что такое любовь...для неё забытое чувство,страсть,боль,радость,бессоница..она просто забыла что так было уже раньше...хорошо если это закончилось уровнем мимолётных свиданий...но если она начала сравнивать с тем ,что есть теперь...эмоции...и это тоже...если бы она помнила и сравнивала с тем что было тогда,в начале...они так же дурачились,ходили по гостям,обнимались,целовались у прохожих на виду.
Она готова отказатся от всего,чего достигла,ради того чтобы быть любимой и любить...страсть,любовь,
они строят планы ,их отношения настолько сильны,что разрушают её и его предыдущую,крепкую семью,слово предыдущая как-то не естественно звучит,может потому что они до конца не честны перед собой и оставляют себе, ну хотя бы ниточку, связывающую их с прошлой жизнью...
Каждый человек хоть раз в жизни зыдумывается о том чего он достиг в этой жизни,при этом он просто сравнивает то что есть сейчас с тем что было.
Месяц,год,не важно,эйфория входит в привычку,жизнь подрезает крылья,новые трудности,может более эмоциональные чем материальные,но появляется возможность задуматься и это значить сравнение с тем ,с той...голова идёт кругом...она ищет помощи в понимании где-либо,слушает Алису Шер-мужчины всегда возвращаются,плачет,понимет что сделала выбор...но приходит утро,жизнь,работа,то к чему она привыкла,то что было всегда,большей частью её жизни...жизнь-это привычка?,а любовь способ вырватся на время из этого круга???вот тут она задумывается над смыслом слова "казалось"-снова сравнение того что есть с тем ,что было,всё повторяется,шаблон...может разум человека это лишнее для его счастья?
Планета не столкнулась с гигантским метеоритом,нет ледникового периода,всё плохое для нас сейчас-это то ,что происходит у нас в сознании...
а я всё равно верю в любовь и в то что она существует вне нашего сознания...

----------


## raf

я живу пока я сплю,но не долог этот сон 
я дышу ,хотя и нечем,потому что об одном,
 об одном могу лишь думать и мечтаю лишь о том 
как бы жизнь остановить,чтоб построить новый дом 
как бы время обмануть,чтоб начать опять с нуля 
мне бы сердце вырвать с корнем и забыть что всё лишь для...
 мне бы память,что рвёт в кровь-затереть и просто быть... 
только слёзы до сих пор не могу остановить

----------


## raf

Не листьев цвет и пышность трав-
весны вулкан-не успокоит 
я просто жду опять дождя,
груз одиночества он смоет
././././../.
Снова вечер не горит и желаньем не пылает
 и достигнут край земли,где с обрыва жизнь слетает
././././.

Снова дождь несёт прохладу, с неба в улицы ручей 
отмывает всё от грязи от ненужных здесь людей... 
Смоет страсти ожиданье ,горечь позабытых дней 
и тихонечко поплачет за всех маленьких детей 
Подними лицо ты к небу и почувствуй как вода 
с дальних стран приносит сказку,где ты не был никогда 
Ты попробуй и услышишь под дождём шумит прибой 
на песке с дождём поспорив ,оставляет след он свой...

----------


## raf

Подари мне весну,чтоб я смог отказатся,
подари мне апрель,чтоб не помнить о том,
что я всё ещё жив,чтоб не стало казаться,
что я болен тобой,что попал в тот дурдом.
Где твой лик вместо окон,где твой взгляд-словно пламя,
где улыбка-блаженство и твой запах как мёд,
где разлука как боль,что опять сердце ранит,
где так трудно дышать,где смерть счастьем придёт...
Подари мне весну,подари сон на веки,
подари светлый мир, где не стало тебя,
я увижу леса ,я увижу те реки,
что себя в океан отдают так любя...

----------


## raf

нежность...нежность - ты знаешь что такое нежность?ты помнишь?я брал твою руку,мягкая нежная гладкая кожа-словно шёлк,едва осязаема в моей ладони,тёплая и родная,я целовал каждый твой пальчик закрыв глаза,я дотрагивался робко ,осторожно своими губами твоей кожи,боясь потревожить спокойствие её бархата,помнишь как я вдыхал аромат твоих волос,а ты ещё удивлялась-что может быть в них особенного,иногда даже сердилась-зачем я это делаю?что может быть в них особенного,особенного...как же может не быть в них чего то особенного?твои волосы,твои плечи,шея,на что бы не упал мой взгляд-всё в тебе это что то особенное,почему же тебе так трудно в это поверить?я смотрю на твоё прекрасное лицо и оно пьянит меня,ты улыбаешься и солнце озаряет всю мою жизнь,его отблески искрятся в уголках твоих губ,это трудно объяснить,но от счастья бывают слёзы,от радости бывают слёзы,когда проснувшись рано утром я вижу как заря за окном играет новым днём и этот день приносит счастье,счастье быть с тобой,счастье любить тебя,просто счастье...счастье что я наконец то проснулся и я рядом с тобой...нежность-это как воспоминания из детства,чистые, светлые-радуга после дождя и я бегу по улице...мама-она берёт меня на руки,целует меня в макушку,моя добрая,нежная мама...божья коровка на травинке,ты бережно берёшь её рукой и поднимаешь руку вверх что бы помочь ей улететь высоко-высоко в облака...,облака-в детстве они были волшебными,что то нежное,нереальное,воздушное,может ты вернула мне те чувства из детства?когда я смотрю на облака,я вижу свободу,чистоту,сказку-я вижу тебя,так хочется расправить крылья и взмыть вверх,к тебе,обнять тебя,обнять облака,закрыть глаза и плакать от счастья...по правде говоря- слёзы уже текут...нежность приносит боль?нет,нежность светлое чувство,возвышенное,даже когда я вспоминаю как ты прыгала мне на руки,обхватив меня ногами за талию я не чувствую боль воспоминаний,я только вновь чувствую то что чувствовал тогда,ты у меня на руках,ты снова маленькая,озорная ,но беззащитная девочка,моя девочка,моя маленькая девочка,я чувствую нежность,я обнимаю тебя,я осторожно целую тебя...помнишь как ты каждое утро говорила мне,зачем я смотрю на тебя не причёсанную и не накрашенную,ты и не знала что я и каждую ночь смотрю на тебя,зачем?не знаю...охраняю твой сон,любуюсь тобой,ночь единственное время когда никто не мешает это делать,даже ты... и я не могу оторваться,иногда ,ночью,я нежно дотрагиваюсь губами до твоего лба,я слушаю тебя и ты сопишь в ответ,я глажу твои волосы задержав дыхание, медленно и осторожно ,что бы не разбудить тебя ...дыхание...где бы я не находился я чувствую воздух,потому что ты им дышишь и я вдыхаю его полной грудью,я радуюсь солнцу, потому что оно светит и для тебя,я радуюсь дождю,я подставляю ему своё лицо-это слёзы облаков,слёзы радости для меня ,для земли,которая их ждёт,ты не можешь понять почему я люблю дождь,даже холодный,проливной,это просто-он защищает меня,когда идёт дождь мысли людей очищаются,я не слышу плохих мыслей и ничто не мешает мне думать о тебе,только дождь нежно шелестит по земле и облака зовут к себе,я тебя люблю,так же как ночью,только я и ты-я тебя люблю...ты не можешь понять слово "вечность",слово-"всегда"-это же просто,эти горы,это небо,эта роса на траве,это ласковое,тёплое море,это голубое небо...мы любили это всегда,мы любим и мы будем любить это всегда,даже если проживём ещё тысячу лет и ещё тысячу и ещё-всегда,столько, сколько мы будем жить,мы будем любить это всегда-наша жизнь это и есть вечность для нас и ты это вся моя жизнь,до тебя я шёл к тебе,я не знал как тебя зовут,я не знал где ты,но шёл к тебе и знал что ты есть,теперь знаю что ты будешь всегда в моей жизни даже если не рядом,ты и есть моя жизнь навсегда,поэтому я и говорю что я буду любить тебя всегда,я люблю эту жизнь,это небо,это солнце,я люблю тебя...помнишь ты всегда хотела что бы я подарил тебе аленький цветочек-сказка?-нет,ты мне его давно уже подарила и я счастлив,ты подарила мне способность любить по настоящему,чувствовать боль и радость одновременно,вернула мою память далеко-далеко в детство,туда где мама нежно целовала меня,сидела ночами у моей кроватки,я помню...любовь,нежность,именно поэтому я всегда и долго смотрю на тебя,я закрываю глаза и нежно целую тебя,я знаю что такое нежность,я люблю тебя...моя маленькая

----------


## raf

здесь выложил сделанный видео ролик по теме предыдущей записи
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh4oMXXB7OM

----------


## raf

то не снег-то белой вишни цвет, 
то не слёзы- капли лишь дождя, 
замедляют- сердца быстрый бег 
и несут, лишь к той что для меня...

Устала ночь и в тишине ,
 заря росою звон приносит
 и новый день тебя лишь спросит
 зачем он вновь пришёл к тебе

----------


## raf

поэзия не моя,но в исполнении моей сестры-гос экзамен в консе
http://www.youtube.com/user/MegaRaf7.../0/QMduWENDlgM

----------


## Лев

> поэзия не моя


Скромно так... :Grin:  - отличная певица твоя сестра!

----------


## raf

Я смог бы парой слов заставить полюбить,
и парой доказать,что в мире ты одна,
но,на твою беду-не обналичешь их,
и к радости моей-они ведь лишь слова.

----------


## raf

Устаю не от проблем,а от тех кто спать не лёг
Скрытых ложью обвинений и раздвоенных дорог
Лицимерий позолоту,кто пытается в узду,
заключить обманом счастье-недоступную звезду
Устаю не от дорог,в жизни что пришлось пройти,
но от тех кто рядом шёл и хотел назад идти
Не от тех кто обманул,а от тех кто не сказал,
что ручей давно отравлен и на море парус пал
Не от тех кто жизнь прожил и пытается любя
рассказать как надо жить,поучая вновь меня
Не нужна чужая жизнь................,мне свою бы уберечь
от притворства старых сказок и ненужных новых встреч

----------


## raf

никогда не играй и живи только сердцем
никогда не скрывай, если прав,но не ты
никогда не жалей,что не смог ты согреться
у костра,что в угли, превращает мечты

----------


## raf

Я не твой,как бы мне не хотелось иначе.
Расплакаться что ли в ответ,но нет,
удар в пах не хочу я на сдачу
Стоишь-впереди, одна лишь... дорога,
на лево пойти - нет счастья,на право-жестоко.

----------


## Greg

raf, стихи понравились :)

----------


## raf

К чему права и кем они,в ранг обязательства даны
К чему слова и кто в них верит,но разве только коль проверит,
когда на них печать стоит
-признанья общества гранит.
Огни в тумане,города,мелькают мысли и года,
меняют маски те кто близок,подстраиваясь под ТОГДА,
под то тогда -когда ты рядом,
под то тогда-когда ты здесь,
и им не важно кто ты есть,
важнее напоить тем ядом,
который мысли охладит
и превратит тебя в гранит.
И ты пойдёшь-ведь ты свободен,
и ты взлетишь,ведь ты такой
...и упадёшь,но слава богу,
всё это просто сон немой.
Кому слова?кому здесь нужен,
любовью кто согреет мне?
мои желанья-мои крылья.
Я здесь лишь гостем на земле...

----------


## raf

Зачем слова,когда итог не страшен,
зачем любить,когда она до дна.
И успокоюсь я ,когда она придёт-
холодной ночью,в чёрном,у окна

----------


## raf

Земля по утру упала в туман
и он смягчил вчерашний день,
да и сегодняшний обман,
а завтрашний бояться лень.

----------


## raf

Лишь небо без границ расскажет как люблю,
и ветер дальних стран напомнит мне о той,
и сердце замирает,когда ответ ловлю,
и рвётся из груди услышав голос твой.
Как можно не смотреть на лик,что солнцем дан,
как можно не тонуть в плену бездонных глаз
как можно не желать,мёд губ,прильнуть хоть раз
и рук тепло,что лечат мне боль душевных ран.
Не разорватся мне,как хочешь-минуту пролюбив
и больше не хотеть,а ждать когда позволишь
я каждый миг живу,тобою,мир закрыв
 и жду когда прийдёшь и вновь его откроешь.
Прости что обманул,молчаньем-то игра,
прости что не поддался,желанью-то гордыня,
прости что не помог,обида как война,
прости что я любил,прости что так и ныне.

любить или быть любимой,большинство женщин предпочитают второе и именно 

исходя из получения доказательств любви у них возникает ответное чувство,как 

благодарность за полученное,так проще,любовь и боль всегда рядом,а 

женщины боятся боли.

----------


## raf

я у бога был в гостях
не смутил ни чем его,
чаю чёрного попили,
ну а больше ничого.
Ничего я не просил,
до получки ни рубля,
ни здоровья,не удачи,
года жизни,счастья дня.
я у бога был в гостях,
и назад сумел уйти,
мне в награду что здесь был,
по земле успел пройти.

----------


## raf

Я виноват лишь в том,что мне дано природой
столь много сил,чтоб слушать до утра
как клен шумит листвою-краткая пора,
как наполняет ночь любовью и свободой.

Две коробки из бетона,
этажи,окно-тюрьма
мне в квартире жить до смерти
-муравейник за дарма.

Хочу как Монте Кристо-закрыться в темноте
и получить сокровище-тебя в моей судьбе,
хочу как Флинт отважный,разбить английский флот
и получить в придачу-тебя,счастливый лот.

----------


## raf

читайте пишите если стесняетесь то в личку      ..............................................главная составляющая любви это сексуальное увлечение которое в свою очередь делиться на несколько вариантов в зависимости от характера человека ,возраста,социального статуса и так далее,но самая главная составляющая сексуального влечения это животный инстинкт продолжения рода,было бы правильнее провести исследование этого инстинкта но... нет такой возможности,поэтому следуя своим наблюдениям можно это утверждать на примере глухонемых и слепых,то есть люди обделенные природой слышать ,видеть и воспринимать сексуальную противоположность пола все равно создают семьи и заводят детей и здесь большую роль играет еще одно из чувств человека это осязание,кстати ни разу не слышал про то что у кого то отсутствует это чувство, потому как это еще одно из чувств которое пробуждает животный инстинкт,если идти дальше то у животных основа возбуждаещего фактора это обоняние,человеку это тоже отнюдь не чуждо,он может быть глух нем и слеп и не прикосаться к противоположному полу, но запах возбуждает желание ,ноне это принято называть флюиды и в комплексе получается подходящее сочетание визуального восприятия,звукового,осязательного,и вкусового по поводу запаха.Представьте если закрыть глаза,заткнуть уши,нос не осязать ничего все равно в мозге можно представить сексуальный образ который возбудит ваши сексуальные чувства,это та часть долговременной памяти мозга, которая отвечает за реальные воспоминания,накопленные из опыта восприятия зрением,слухом,обонянием,осязанием, именно из неё берется информация для снов.Но ...если исключить все чувства и удалить память к моменту рождения...почему тогда у мальчиков без этой информации возникает поллюция ? и это доказано медициной...ответ сам напрашивается-животный инстинкт,физиология.Получается природа нам дала генетически заложенное обязательство размножаться,но потом в процессе совершенствования (это человек сам придумал это понятие),он придумал сам себе сложности на этом пути.Но это не совсем правильное определение СЛОЖНОСТИ.Опять же это заложено природой .Визуализация,запах,слух ,так они находят друг друга .По поводу возрастных критериев выбора партнера...когда тебе 14,13,15...18 у тебя работает основной инстинкт - животный и только потом ,когда накапливается информация ,по простому - начинают включаться мозги ,ты начинаешь думать про жизнь как не только секс,но и как про жизнь,обязательства,планы и это начинает глушить природный инстинкт.

----------

